# Tunesat Alternatives?



## BenG (Sep 24, 2020)

Lately, I've been looking to find some Tunesat alternatives in an attempt to catch more of my music detections! Does anyone have any other suggestions of some good platforms (SoundExchange, Songtrust, etc.) that would catch these syncs both online and on television? (I figure the more I have, the more detections I will find...)


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2020)

for tunesat, if you need more detections but don't want to pay for the pricey subscription, you can use a second email address. You can also save an entire album as one wav, and upload it as a track. The detections will still have the audio clip so you'll be able to hear which tracks are used.


----------



## muk (Sep 24, 2020)

If I understand correctly BenG is looking for a service that detects more usages than Tunesat does. I'd be interested in that too. Tunesat detects only a small portion of the usages that show up on my royalty statements.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2020)

Tunesat has a detection limit unless you pay for the 'proper' version, hence the workarounds. I know Soundmouse does something similar and PRS are working with them, but it doesn't seem particularly polished or intuitive yet.


----------



## muk (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh, thanks for the info. Didn't know that.


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 24, 2020)

I have only tried TuneSat, but here's a few similar services. 


https://www.bmat.com/


ACRCloud, SourceAudio Detect and RadioMonitor.


----------



## BenG (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, it is actually not a question of the amount of tracks or detection super month! (50 seems to be fine for now)

Rather, I find it misses A TON of placements that should easily be caught. Probably inevitable to Ben fair, so this is why I wanted to 'crowd-source' a few different services!


----------



## BenG (Sep 24, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> I have only tried TuneSat, but here's a few similar services.
> 
> 
> https://www.bmat.com/
> ...



Thank you and will check these out!


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 24, 2020)

I am also looking for a Tunesat alternative but didn't find any yet.

I checked these:

BMAT
SourceAudio
ACRCloud

But they are all targeting a customer audience different from the single library writer.


----------



## lux (Mar 4, 2022)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if anything changed since 2020 as alternatives for Tunesat. I'm currently subscribed but I'm experimenting quite a few problems with it, so I'm in look for good alternatives (for single artists, not labels and with european channels covered). Thanks.


----------



## rgames (Mar 4, 2022)

What are you guys using Tunesat detections for? I haven't messed with it in a number of years but back when I did it definitely showed a lot of usage that ASCAP wasn't reporting.

However, when I contacted ASCAP and tried to give them the Tunesat records they said "Tough luck." They didn't care what Tunesat said about plays.

So... has ASCAP started accepting Tunesat detecions as proof of plays? If not, do other PROs recognize Tunesat plays? If not again, what value does Tunesat provide?

If you work with a library that always requires up-front licensing fees then it helps keep a check on them. But back when I looked at Tunesat there was no way the cost of the service was justified by the potential payback.

Thanks


----------



## lux (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm basically using the service since a couple years to have a clue of how my music is performing on major networks, although the service doesn't cover any sat channel here. In Italy it makes a sense using Tunesat as our PRO just pulls out a report each six months, while elsewhere they, like PRS, offer a three months report. So the service helps you knowing what's happening in the meanwhile, although limited to a handful of channels.


----------



## muk (Mar 4, 2022)

In my case, my PRO does act upon Tunesat records. They chased down a few placements that they had missed, accepting my Tunesat statement as proof.
It has also a motivating effect to see your tracks being used. Getting that feedback more frequently than all three or six months is nice. However, recently Tunesat has slowed way down for me. It used to pick up much more placements than it does know compared to my PRO statements.


----------



## mallux (Mar 4, 2022)

In the latest Synchronized! podcast (ep 35), Art Munson talks about using a service called "Numerator" (formerly Competitrack) for detecting plays in US commercials, if that's of any interest. Allegedly you can get a free account "but you have to jump through some hoops" 🙄
More info on the MusicLibraryReport forum if you google it.


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 4, 2022)

I owe TuneSat a beer for every detection.


----------



## rgames (Mar 4, 2022)

muk said:


> It has also a motivating effect to see your tracks being used.


Yeah but the effect is exactly the opposite when you see them getting used and you don't get paid 

Which PRO are you with?

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 4, 2022)

lux said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if anything changed since 2020 as alternatives for Tunesat. I'm currently subscribed but I'm experimenting quite a few problems with it, so I'm in look for good alternatives (for single artists, not labels and with european channels covered). Thanks.


There's a new one called Trqk. 
It's supposed to be pretty good, although it covers a limited amount of territories AFAIK.


----------



## muk (Mar 4, 2022)

rgames said:


> Yeah but the effect is exactly the opposite when you see them getting used and you don't get paid
> 
> Which PRO are you with?
> 
> ...


SUISA, so not applicable to the States I'm afraid. They are responsive and helpful, and seem to catch a lot. The few ones that showed on my Tunesat but weren't on the statement they tracked down. For one placement they wrote an e-mail to PRS each month to enquire, until they finally received the money. That was impressive as it wasn't that much money, but still they persisted.


----------



## NekujaK (Mar 4, 2022)

EDIT: Turns out this service is for TV episode airings and not music placement. So not actually relevant to this thread. Sorry.

-------------------

New startup co-founded by composer Shawn Pierce is live:









Hollywood Start-Up Plans to Track Unpaid Residuals, Royalties


WIOpro monitors airings of film and television titles in 55 countries so that entertainment professionals can compare that data against payments they receive.




www.hollywoodreporter.com










WIOpro | If it's on TV, We Know When!


Empowering performance royalty & residual generating industry creatives in tracking their global TV performance airings.




wiopro.com


----------



## muk (Mar 5, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> New startup co-founded by composer Shawn Pierce is live:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not interesting for composers, if I understand correctly what it does. This one tracks a tv show or episode, not music tracks.


----------



## NekujaK (Mar 5, 2022)

muk said:


> Not interesting for composers, if I understand correctly what it does. This one tracks a tv show or episode, not music tracks.


Woops - right you are. I read thru it quickly and just assumed it was about music placements. Nevermind...


----------

